# May 24th on Pikes Peak, CO



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Cool picture taken yesterday on the Pikes Peak Highway. My brother works up there and his supervisor sent him this today. Amazing amount of snow for May.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Trail Ridge has a couple area's that look like that from the pics I've seen.
With all the rain we've been getting hopefully fire danger will be low this summer.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

That is insane!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That is awesome. 

A couple years ago that's what Highway to the Sun in Glacier looked like--at the beginning of July.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Flew over Colorado yesterday. Couldn't believe how much snow I could see from the plane.


----------

